# Homemade Back Plow



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of my back blade-all said and done it cost me roughly $1100. Works really well-there are a few things i would change if i ever did it again though.
I mounted the pump underneath the pick-up and just use Hydraulic Quick-Connects mainly to protect the pump from the elements. Im in the process of making an enclosure for the pump.


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

*Fab Pics*

Here are some pics of the fab process


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

*Misc Pics*

Miscellaneous pics of the back blade


----------



## Post Mowing (Oct 6, 2006)

looks nice


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks real good for a homemade.. and it's on a ford.. ya brother, i like it!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My first thought is -- Get that pump out from under the truck!! If you do make an enclosure for the pump make sure it's sealed up tight. Best place is under the hood if you have room. Looks like a good blade, you did a nice job on it. Maybe some of the steel looks too thin though.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

very nice, I love seeing projects like that


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

That looks great for a homemade one. I always like to try and make my own stuff when possible too. Just that my projects never seem to come out looking that good...lol.


Matt


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

WIPensFan;913309 said:


> My first thought is -- Get that pump out from under the truck!! If you do make an enclosure for the pump make sure it's sealed up tight. Best place is under the hood if you have room. Looks like a good blade, you did a nice job on it. Maybe some of the steel looks too thin though.


I thought about under the hood-but i didnt want that much Hydraulic hose run from front to back-the enclosure im making is 100% watertight- I'll Post pics when Im done. All the Steel for the frame is a minimum of 1/4" thick-the tabs for the pivots are 1/2"--it looks alot thinner in the pics-i do agree with that.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

That looks really well built. Good luck with it. I want to fab one up some day when the funds allow


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

must give you some good weight when your plowing


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Nicely done. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Very well done!! Gets me thinking though, I'm telling the wife that it's your fault I'm going to spend some now!!


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

sweet homemade plow woulda never noticed it was homemade


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

We run pull plows on a few of our trucks and have found that removing the tailgate really helps a lot.

Also, why not mount the plow pump in the bed? Put it in an enclosure in the corner. Seems no matter how well they are sealed up, the elements get to them.


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm in the market for a back blade and this looks real sweet. Just asking, is there any chance to get the specs to this project. While I don't have the means to make it, I do have someone who can with the proper instruction. Obviously I would expect to pay you for this. If you are interested please get back to me by PM or email me [email protected]


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am not sure I get the back blades. Do they save you that much time? They probably do a better job than back draging, in wet snow. Must be hard to see it though.


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

mossman381;917769 said:


> I am not sure I get the back blades. Do they save you that much time? They probably do a better job than back draging, in wet snow. Must be hard to see it though.


This is my first year using a back blade and I love it. They are excellent for backdragging, especially in between cars or on driveways. I have a few RV dealer customers and you can back underneathe the 5th wheel and drag the snow out. The visibility is a downfall though-a good set of mirrors is a MUST HAVE, as well as lots of lighting back there. I put the plow markers on each corner and angled them back 3 inches past the back of the blade so they touch buildings, etc before the blade does.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;913870 said:


> Nicely done. I hope it works out well for you.


x2 Looks nice. Why don't you just put the pump behing the fender wells in the box of your pickup?


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

oman1999;916342 said:


> We run pull plows on a few of our trucks and have found that removing the tailgate really helps a lot.
> 
> Also, why not mount the plow pump in the bed? Put it in an enclosure in the corner. Seems no matter how well they are sealed up, the elements get to them.


Tried it today without the tailgate-Great idea thanks!! The only reason its not in the bed is the amount of other crap that gets hauled around the rest of the year-mainly firewood. I am strongly thinking amount mounting it under the toolbox after plowing season.


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

Just an idea for you, we bought a cheap steal craftsman toolbox and put our pump and battery in there. Works nice in off season for tools and other odds and ends. Mossman381 back blades make a world of difference, you get down pressure to scrap drives clean. Also work good for cleaning up after plowing, and loading docks.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Man that looks great!! Nice job


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

Great job! I like to see guys make there own stuff. Plenty of lights , I see. After having a rear blade for 5 years I just had to buy my first 16' overhead door. Clean mirrors and lights are a must. Not being tired and remembering drive instead of reverse would of helped too! We had to put pressure relief valves on ours because they would hang up the trucks on uneven ground. Anyway keep building stuff.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome job...I'm in the process of finishing mine now...I'm stuck right now getting a motor for the pump but plan on putting it in the tool box.....again, nice job.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

great job looks like it will work fine now some action pics/vids please


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice job. Get some action pictures.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like you did an awesome Job!! Looks alot sturdier than some on the market now. It also looks like the box is taller than some i have seen, which means you will be able to pull more snow and keep it in the box. How tall is the unit. I always thought that some of the back blades were a little small for there intended purpose. If you have a longer than average driveway the smaller back blades would fill up with snow defeating the purpose of having such a blade. Sorry for the run on post, but it looks really nice.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice job any more pics or a video of it in action???


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Are you going to take it off of this truck and put it on your new truck?


----------



## rjets00 (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice job, hope you get lots of use out of it.


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

Funny story actually--it is still sitting in the garage from the January 6-7th storm. Had a manufacturing flaw-LOL-that I am trying to work out. but i do have a couple pics of it right before i had my troubles!!


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

thesnowman269;976257 said:


> Are you going to take it off of this truck and put it on your new truck?


No it's going to stay on the other pick-up, I have a spreader coming for this one.

The thought did cross my mind to put it on a different truck altogether-There is a 91 ford 350 Regular cab sitting downtown for $1700. I thought about putting just the Back Blade on that one (no front plow) I think it would work excellent for the PITA condo jobs (between the cars)


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

thesnowman269;976257 said:


> Are you going to take it off of this truck and put it on your new truck?


No it's going to stay on the other pick-up, I have a spreader coming for this one.

The thought did cross my mind to put it on a different truck altogether-There is a 91 ford 350 Regular cab sitting downtown for $1700. I thought about putting just the Back Blade on that one (no front plow) I think it would work excellent for the PITA condo jobs (between the cars)


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice job ryan can you help me out and tell me where you got the pump for it or a part # would help also thanks


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

camaro 77;976815 said:


> nice job ryan can you help me out and tell me where you got the pump for it or a part # would help also thanks


ebay got mine last year 300 for both dub and single action pumps


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem (Dec 8, 2009)

camaro 77;976815 said:


> nice job ryan can you help me out and tell me where you got the pump for it or a part # would help also thanks


I got the pump at Grainger--Haldex #1510079--Gringer # 4NE18 
Price is $573.50


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

[..........


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

What was the design flaw? Updates? How is it holding up? In process of building one now


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

NBRam1500 said:


> What was the design flaw? Updates? How is it holding up? In process of building one now


He ain't been back in a spell....maybe check the dates.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Thought if he still uses the same email address he might get a notification and come back to the site.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

We are finishing up our pull plow / box plow design. 
Will post fabrication pics and finished product here in the next few days.


----------

